# 75g tank



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi--
This is my 75g planted tank. I just want to share it here, with ya'all. I'm no pro scaper obviously.. lol 
I don't want to spend tons of $$ on hardscaping, so I collect bits of hardscape from the local state park, when I can get there, which isn't very often. 
My questions are: What would be a good scape for a big fish like I have, and what isn't right about this scape? 
Thanks for the input, it is appreciated. BTW, the only algea crew that can survive in this tank are the cherry shrimp that have great survival instincts.. lol


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

nice tank! whats the tank spec and plants?


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hi--
> This is my 75g planted tank. I just want to share it here, with ya'all. I'm no pro scaper obviously.. lol


you got to be kidding! I think you scape it very well, comparable to some proscaping tank! Nice plant selection, and absolutely nice piranhna. Now how the heck are you gonna trim the plants without getting bitten? Btw don't they like to swim in shoals?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

lol, nice question aquadise, im also thinking about it, maybe he has a long scissor, i saw one of those i cnt remember where


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> nice tank! whats the tank spec and plants?


Thanks!
Tanks specs: 75g, 4x55w AH Supply bright kit and enclosure, 20lb pressurized CO2, 20ml potassium nitrate, 8ml mono potassium phosphate every other day.. 20ml F comprehensive, 20ml iron on off days.

Plants are: Ludwigia sp 'Cuba', Pogostemon stellata 'broad leaf', Blyxa japonica, Heteranthera zosterifolia, Micranthemum umbrosum, Riccia, Eleocharis parvoulus(spelling), Echinodorus tenellus, and 'micro', cryptocoryne parva, and wendtii, Nymphaea micrantha, Hygrophila stricta, Lagenandra meeboldii sp 'pink', 1 stem of Hemigraphis traian, 2 stems of Rotala indica(not rotundafolia), and a small amount of Limnophila sp. 'mini'.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Aquadise said:


> you got to be kidding! I think you scape it very well, comparable to some proscaping tank! Nice plant selection, and absolutely nice piranhna. Now how the heck are you gonna trim the plants without getting bitten? Btw don't they like to swim in shoals?


Thank you very much! And thank you very much again! I trim the plants while carefully observing him. He is usually a sweetie, but I won't trust him. I do have a piece of egg-crate that I have on stand by if he starts acting up, or gettig curious.
Yes, the Pygocentrus piranha (caribe, ternetzi, nattereri, piraya) swim in shoals in the wild. But this piranha is of the genus Serrasalmus, (compressus to be exact) which seemingly do not like to swim in shoals. They are solitary in the aquarium, with almost every attempt to cohabitate them ending in a tragedy.

Thanks all for your wonderful comments! I had no idea that you guys would like this tank! I thought I was going to get all kinds of negative comments.. Someone has to have some critique on this tank!! LOL -I admit that this is the best it has ever looked in it's 8 month existence.. but there is always room for improvement!! 
Again, thanks guys, I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the tank looks great as well. I think adding some stark red to the tank would look real nice and make the greens stand out a lot more. Maybe Althernanthera Rosefolia in the center or on the left side. Just an idea.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

yaknow, that isn't a bad idea, wood. Any other ideas are surely welcome.. I'm going to have to try and find something like that to try.. Hmm
But here is a close up pic of the fish in the tank.. it is a few months old, he is a bit bigger now


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

*big fish*

Wow... Are you sure the cherry shrimp can survive with this fish around?

Nice scape, btw.


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice tank you got there, Dippy.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Tankman said:


> Wow... Are you sure the cherry shrimp can survive with this fish around?
> 
> Nice scape, btw.


Tankman.. Thanks! And they wouldn't, but they have so many hiding spots, they are actually thriving in there! They stay well hidden

VITARTE, Thanks for the comment!


----------



## ykh (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice looking tank and nice photography


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

hey Dippy!

Tanks coming along nicely bro. I agree with some red somewhere in the tank. Get that M. umbrosum into a nice bush too.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Very lovely! it's the first time I ever see a piranha in such a tank! I love it....
-Jassar


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

> Nice looking tank and nice photography





> Very lovely! it's the first time I ever see a piranha in such a tank! I love it.... -Jassar


Thanks so much guys! I am inspired by everyone's comments! Thanks again, all!


> Tanks coming along nicely bro. I agree with some red somewhere in the tank. Get that M. umbrosum into a nice bush too.


Thanks Efren! Which red plant do you think would work? Do you think it should be either in the center, or off to the left? If to the left, should I replace the zosterifolia, or put the red behind it? 
Ya, the umbrosum has expanded nicely into what is there, but today, I'm going to make it larger? which way should it go? Left? Thanks!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have a critique...stop being so damn modest. lol. You have a very very aesthetic tank. Just sit back and enjoy although I would agree that a bit of red would make it even better.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

lildark185 said:


> I have a critique...stop being so damn modest. lol. You have a very very aesthetic tank. Just sit back and enjoy although I would agree that a bit of red would make it even better.


Wow, what a nice thing to say! I appreciate it a lot! Seriously! Thanks! Do you mind sharing where you would put some red? Should I replace a plant? And which red plant do you think would work well in there? 
Thanks again!

Efren--I never thanked you for the pizza.. Thanks!!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I would put the new red plant just to the left or behind those smaller stem plants near the driftwood. It would kinda offset the yellowish red plant near the top and off center on the right side. Another thing would be that it shouldn't be too red of a plant, so much as that it would draw attention away from everything else in there.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

lildark185 said:


> I would put the new red plant just to the left or behind those smaller stem plants near the driftwood. It would kinda offset the yellowish red plant near the top and off center on the right side. Another thing would be that it shouldn't be too red of a plant, so much as that it would draw attention away from everything else in there.


Thanks for the advice!
Hey, do you have a plant in mind? I HAD L repens-rubin, but the piranha bit it all up.. it was the only plant he did that too,... maybe because it was red..lol I don't know, hah!


----------



## kweeheng (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice tank . . . But you could have lost some points if were to be judge using the Golden Section ruling .  Probably the suggestions of some forumers here advised a red plant which is good for recognizing the Golden Section . I heard ADA contest judges their contestants thru this Ruling. Anyone can give some opinion ?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. Nicely done. You obviously have a good sense of how to arrange things.

A little splash of red/orange in the midground center of the left grouping would look nice IMO. I can't tell what is there now (Nymphea maybe?) but it seems to stick out a bit. Maybe something about 1/2 way up the tank like Didiplis diandra - not too red, a subtle accent that would offset the right side of the tank.

Your foreground is also strong. Maybe extend it more toward the back center to provide a bit more front-to-back depth.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

wow,
These are some great pointers! Thanks for pointing this out to my guys, I knew I would get good help here..  

So, do I remove the Nymphaea micranthera, or just put some diandra (or what other plant??) to it's left in the center, and try and make the foreground extend sort of in the middle there?

I have a support bar right in the middle of the tank, though, and it makes it hard to grow plants with full color in the center.. I guess I can try and make if off center to the point where it is getting full light..Again, thanks for all the help! 
Now I need some soid ideas on the spiecies of plant that is to be center left in there.. I have L. guinea, and L Pantanal in another tank, but I don't think they will grow well in this tank.. Something easier like diandra.. or ..hmm I'm stumped!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lildark185 said:


> I have a critique...stop being so damn modest. lol. You have a very very aesthetic tank. Just sit back and enjoy although I would agree that a bit of red would make it even better.


lol, that's Joe. I've seen this tank in person a couple of months ago and it's even better now than then. He has a Tonina tank and a lower light 75 gallon in his bathroom that are excellent as well. It's about time you posted your tank on here 

As for reds, you can try Ammania, or Rotala macandra, although R. macandra grows incredibly fast. I would suggest putting the reds as a midground plant in front of the Cuba left off-center, actually where the umbrosum is now, and maybe move the umbrosum onto the other side of the Lagonendra.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

very nice tank and fish. Regarding the piranha, does it mess with your plants or pull the carpets up? how big is it now?

that's actually not a bad idea, 2 birds 1 stone - owning a piranha and a planted tank.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

wow! those fish are beautiful. I've always wanted to try a tank with pihrana, but they are a no no here in Hawaii. the only alternative would be silver dollars and they would mow down a PT in seconds.

As for a critique, I would switch the L. Cuba and H. zosterfolia. since the zosterfolia has more of a crawling growth habit, it'll stay lower and give you more of an open look in the middle. This will imply depth to the tank. (which will then imply "space" which in turn, gives the illusion of the tank being larger than it is.) Depth is something that you need more of since your fish is so big.

Nice Lagenandra btw!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

hooha said:


> lol, that's Joe. I've seen this tank in person a couple of months ago and it's even better now than then. He has a Tonina tank and a lower light 75 gallon in his bathroom that are excellent as well. It's about time you posted your tank on here
> 
> As for reds, you can try Ammania, or Rotala macandra, although R. macandra grows incredibly fast. I would suggest putting the reds as a midground plant in front of the Cuba left off-center, actually where the umbrosum is now, and maybe move the umbrosum onto the other side of the Lagonendra.


Thanks so much Efren!
You, your wife, and daughter are more than welcome over our place for dinner anytime  
I want to mess around with you guys' suggestions for sure, but it will have to wait, because I am selling off a bunch of stuff since I lost my job. 
I am currently selling a 40g tank, substrate, driftwood, ferts, and some lower light plants to someone, and I am growing out some of the plants in there at the moment for the sale... but I plan on updating this thread with new pics ASAP after that.. another great suggestion.. The hard part will be making a descision lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

newguy said:


> very nice tank and fish. Regarding the piranha, does it mess with your plants or pull the carpets up? how big is it now?
> that's actually not a bad idea, 2 birds 1 stone - owning a piranha and a planted tank.


If you plan on getting a piranha, get a baby Serra IMO, because they are better as a loner in there (a few small fish swimming around make it more comfy--I have guppies & cherry shrimp in there)
The only plant that he loved to bite up and destroy was Ludwigia repens-ruben. Maybe because it is red?? I don't really know, but boy did he make a snack out of it lol
The fish is a solid 6" at the moment.. He most likely will get to be about 8" or so. The compressus is one of the smaller piranha.. There is one I can think of that usually never gets over 6" in an aquarium, the sanchezi. Looks almost like a red belly(Pygocentrus nattereri) but it is more diamond shaped, and skinnier. I personally like the way it looks a lot better than the red belly.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Aaron said:


> wow! those fish are beautiful. I've always wanted to try a tank with pihrana, but they are a no no here in Hawaii. the only alternative would be silver dollars and they would mow down a PT in seconds.
> As for a critique, I would switch the L. Cuba and H. zosterfolia. since the zosterfolia has more of a crawling growth habit, it'll stay lower and give you more of an open look in the middle. This will imply depth to the tank. (which will then imply "space" which in turn, gives the illusion of the tank being larger than it is.) Depth is something that you need more of since your fish is so big.
> Nice Lagenandra btw!


Thanks Aaron!
Ya, Piranha are illegal in Hawaii--Too bad the negligent fish owners ruin it for others.. 
But! There is a beautiful alternative! They stay pretty small, too. It's the Wimpel Piranha. On that site, you can go to one of the sponsors, on the right side, and see if they have them in for shipment if you ever get interested. They are not true piranhas. The most they do is scale feed, and fin nipping, but I've heard they are a good fish to have in a group of 3-5. I thought about doing some Wimples before--You won't see a tank with these very often... let alone a nice planted tank with them.. This would be a great idea for someone in a state where P's are illegal.

And thanks for the input on the tank.. I'm going to think about all of this, maybe get a plant or 2 off of someone in plant club for this purpose, and see what I can do with it.. thanks for the suggestions..
I wouldn't mind trying the diandra, or the macrandra for the red spot.. hmm


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Whimples are the fish I actually had in mind! Unfortunately, those too are prohibited here. Nearly everything that is big, ugly, and eats other things is illegal in Hawaii (well, not everything, but seems like all the "cool" mean stuff are.)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

^^Hmm, I'll check into that a bit deeper..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

well, I got tired of looking at the tank that way(ugh lol) and I was sorry for my fish that could hardly turn around in his tank..so, I've decided to change the tank around a bit, so I can have something new to look at, and so he could have a better area to swim in..
Here is the old rock placement








Moved the rocks around a bit, and started planting








planted more








Filled in open area with hairgrass.








Once I get the extra plants sold and gone, and the plants start to rebound, I'll get another pic up.. the fish is much happier that he can swim more freely on the left there lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

no one replied :nerd:

Ok, so here are a bit better pics of the new tank, after removing most of the plants from the top, and a slight angle so you can see the depth better.. 
The 2nd Lagenandra meeboldii, in front of the other, will be leaving the tank soon, so please try to picture it without it there lol


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Oww, nice start


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Dennis
If you can think of anything it needs, PLEASE help! lol


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I like it. The layout is well thought out. Personally I'd add some oranges and reds, but that's just a matter of taste. I'm betting that it has more color in person than you can appreciate in the photos.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

ya, the plants are rebounding, it has been 2 days..

I wouldn't know where to place the red.. I have a small stem of L glandulosa in there, just got it, I was going to try and see if it will grow for me, and then see where I should put it..
I tried a stem of my L 'Pantanal' in there, from my 10g aquasoil tank, but it didn't want to grow


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow Joe. I think it is going to turn out great! I think you may need some more stone though. Like some taller stone on the right and some smaller stone here and there on the left. 


Later,

Tim Gross


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

madmax said:


> Wow Joe. I think it is going to turn out great! I think you may need some more stone though. Like some taller stone on the right and some smaller stone here and there on the left.
> Later,
> Tim Gross


Thanks Tim!

Now all you have to do is come over with some of that Ohiopile rock, and do some pointing!


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks Tim!
> 
> Now all you have to do is come over with some of that Ohiopile rock, and do some pointing!


LOL. I'll come over, but I'm sure you'll get a ton of good rock come Thursday.

Later,

Tim


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

the new scape looks a thousand times better. good work!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

> LOL. I'll come over, but I'm sure you'll get a ton of good rock come Thursday.


Ya, I can't wait.. hoefully some great driftwood for a change as well!!


> the new scape looks a thousand times better. good work!


Thanks DubSack! I was hoping someone would say that lol
But then, I always like to hear what others have to say, even if it is constructive critiscism, because there is usually always room for improvement!
~thanks


----------



## junco (Sep 8, 2006)

i'm new to this so it might be a dumb question... but how the heck did you plant all that grass? is there some tool to make this easier? Ive planted my stuff with my hands and can't imagine getting all those little plants in the substrate and having it level afterward... am i missing something?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

well, I had a mat of hairgrass in there before, so I just ripped it up, and made a whole lot of 10-15 leaf plugs out of it, and replanted..with my fingers 

does that make sense? Hope it helps


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Dippy, tank's looking good. :thumbsup: My only critique is the large leaved plant on the left looks out of place amidst all the other slender leaves. Perhaps a bush of something with small round leaves, like L. nummularia or M. micranthemoides?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree that it doesn't fit well, ....but I love that plant lol!
Also, I'm kind of holding on to that plant for plant club, so someone has it.. I know that 2 people now have it, so maybe it is time to part with it.
I do have the Micranthemum umbrosum on the other end of the tank.. would that work?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I do have the Micranthemum umbrosum on the other end of the tank.. would that work?


Easy enough to try. Give it a shot and see how it looks.


----------

